# The Gentrification of St Pauls



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Apparently, the gentrification of St Pauls was predicted ages ago. It seems to be the done thing among trendy professionals to try and spot the next area to become gentrified and move there. For some reason though, while many predicted it for areas such as Montpelier and St Pauls, it largely doesn't seem to have happened. Has anyone got any views on either why it hasn't happened or alternatively if you think it has or is starting to happen...

typical crappy guardian article about the subject here


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> For some reason though, while many predicted it for areas such as Montpelier and St Pauls, it largely doesn't seem to have happened. Has anyone got any views on either why it hasn't happened or alternatively if you think it has or is starting to happen...



The 'trendy professionals' were waiting for scum like me to move out first.   

St.Pauls was once a very posh area AFAIK.

Anyway, you wait 'til the Merchant's Quarter shopping development is finished at this end of the M32.  I bet every estate agent in Bristol is hoping it has a knock on effect on property prices in neighbouring St.Pauls and Old Market.

It'll happen one day.  I just wonder what it'll mean for the locals who've grown up there.  Will they be squeezed out?  And to where?


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> St.Pauls was once a very posh area AFAIK.


How long ago was that? I'm sure once all this bollocks is finished in the centre/broadmead/merchants quarter/whatever all the house prices in the area will suddenly go shooting up, it doesn't bode well for those who have lived in the area their whole life, thats for sure


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> How long ago was that?



Not sure exactly, but I've seen old photos from about 1910 or something.  I think there was once a tram line going up City Rd, and AFAIK, it was a fairly affluent area back then.  

But being so close to the city centre, it probably got bombed to bits during WW2.  I imagine it's decline began from then.

Anybody enlighten us further?


----------



## northernhord (Apr 11, 2006)

hi tedix
I lived in Bristol from 1997-2001 and all that yuppification was creeping down from Bishopston, I loved all round that area but the business people and yuppies were even on their way in then, hope they dont turn Lakota into a fuckin Latte bar.
I live back up North now but Ive got a lot of time for bristol, what a top city


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Apparently, the gentrification of St Pauls was predicted ages ago. It seems to be the done thing among trendy professionals to try and spot the next area to become gentrified and move there.



i warned of this ages ago 

did ye listen, though? did ye listen?





anyway, the state of play is we've had the old council building turned into '51˚02 luxury apartments'; derelict buildings on portland square bought up, tarted up and sold on (or rented out as 'boutique serviced apartments'; the old office block at the bottom of wilder street/grosvenor road is now nearly finished being transformed into 'bs2 loft apartments'... ashley road/lower ashley road has been run down and tenants moved out of many properties... stokes croft is in the process of being gentrified (perhaps)...


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

we said it would happen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

and did they listen..?


----------



## strung out (Apr 12, 2006)

when do they ever listen?


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 13, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> hi tedix
> I lived in Bristol from 1997-2001 and all that yuppification was creeping down from Bishopston, I loved all round that area but the business people and yuppies were even on their way in then, hope they dont turn Lakota into a fuckin Latte bar.
> I live back up North now but Ive got a lot of time for bristol, what a top city



I used to live in St.Pauls and Montpelier for a while and have had to move further out.

I'm now in Bishopston which strangely is cheaper to rent than Montpelier / St.Pauls/Agnes (I may have just been fortunate in my house hunting) but the houses are significant more expensive to buy up here?! I can see why people bought houses up here as they are pretty spacious but there is just sweet f.a to do without heading down to my old haunts. down Glouc. Rd. and into the lands of St. Pauls/ Montpelier and the 'Burghs.

You're right though, it is a great city (especially in the summer!). Bring it on!


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i warned of this ages ago
> 
> did ye listen, though? did ye listen?
> 
> ...



I guess the yuppies will be able to watch the numerous stabbings from their balconies near the shops at the Stokes Croft /Cheltenham Rd end of Ashley Rd (its the only part of St. Pauls I feel a little uneasy about)  How very edgey and Bo'Ho.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> I used to live in St.Pauls and Montpelier for a while and have had to move further out.
> 
> I'm now in Bishopston which strangely is cheaper to rent than Montpelier / St.Pauls/Agnes (I may have just been fortunate in my house hunting) but the houses are significant more expensive to buy up here?! I can see why people bought houses up here as they are pretty spacious but there is just sweet f.a to do without heading down to my old haunts. down Glouc. Rd. and into the lands of St. Pauls/ Montpelier and the 'Burghs.
> 
> You're right though, it is a great city (especially in the summer!). Bring it on!



I agree.  I lived in St.Pauls for a few years, but I now live a couple of miles out from the centre (-eastwards though).  It's relatively quieter here, but so boring.

Like you say, I too find myself returning to the same places 'round Stokes Croft, etc, 'cos where I am now has absolutely nothing interesting worth seeing/doing.  I have to go over to Easton to find the nearest decent pub/crowd.

Wouldn't mind living up Gloucester Road though; it's still got loads of great shops.  Where I am now, the high street is dying on it's arse, with loads of empty shops.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i warned of this ages ago
> 
> did ye listen, though? did ye listen?
> 
> ...



51 02 and Stokes Croft are not nice places to live nomatter how fancy they make they apartment, and working in airconditioned buildings is one thing, but never being able to get proper fresh air where you live is another.

My Brother used to work in the offices before they became 51 02 and said the building shook everytime something as big as a bus went under the thing, going into the roundabout. Maybe other parts of the building don't shake so, but it's not a livable place. Like living on an underground line.

I used to live on Stokes Croft, and the windows had to be double lined. You'd open one set of windows and still have another behind that. If you opened that too the room would fill with all the bus soot being kicked into the air. Those 100 yrds or so leading up to the roundabout are appallingly polluted.

Other parts of the St. Pauls area maybe aren't much more polluted than other parts of the city, and as bearable as any area other low lying area up for gentrification, but I wouldn't bet money on that remaining the case once the broadmead expansion is completed, and the pollution cloud expands.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 13, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> there is just sweet f.a to do without heading down to my old haunts. down Glouc. Rd. and into the lands of St. Pauls/ Montpelier and the 'Burghs.



There's loads of decent pubs in Bishopston - Robin Hood's Retreat, Hobgoblin, Prince of Wales etc. (not that I've been drinking in any of them for ages).

Even the Golden Lion, or whatever it is now, is pretty decent, if you don't mind hanging out with screws.


----------

